
Keupy – Your personal cloud storage device - vladburca
http://www.keupy.com/
======
vladburca
From what I see on their blog yes, it seems that it is encrypted. I don't know
too much right now, I've subscribed to the newsletter hoping to receive more
info

------
nodata
Is it encrypted? Where is the technical info?

